# Your first Celebrity crush?



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Who was your first Celebrity crush, and how old were you and him/her at the time?

Mine was Jodie Sweetin ( Stephanie Tanner ) from tv show Full House back in 1994. I was 9 making her 12. That beach scene in the intro caught my heart 

Another first crush of mine was Michelle Trachtenberg, back in 1996 from movie ( Harriet the Spy ), I was 11 and she was also 11.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

kim kardashian, i was about 27


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't even know the name of the actress, but whoever played Buffy's little sister. I must have been around 10-11.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> I don't even know the name of the actress, but whoever played Buffy's little sister. I must have been around 10-11.


Dude that's Michelle Trachtenberg she is one of my first crushes.  she's 28 now.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I remember my older brother having a big old poster of Cindy Crawford on his wall when I was pretty young. 

For me it was Tyra Banks after seeing her on the cover of Sports Illustrated when I was probably 11 or 12.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Sin said:


> Amanda Bynes


That was an early one for me too, not sure if it was the first though. Maybe.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

When I was 12, Natalie Portman in Attack of the Clones. Jaysus. 

Coincidentally, I still think she's awesome.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

My first I think was Jennifer Lopez around 1999/2000.








By far my biggest has been Maria Sharapova from 2004 till now. Head over heels for her:


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Josh Hutcherson. I was probably like 13.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Mines was from FULL HOUSE too! I remember kissing John Stamos's image on the TV when my mom wasn't looking at around 5-6.


----------



## adam4991 (Mar 27, 2010)

when I was twelve it was Alyson Stoner and now it's Kate Upton! she is a babe!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

That I can remember? Might've been Jennifer Connelly in Labyrinth, but it could've been Natalie Portman in Leon - The Professional. I was about...7 or 8? Something like that.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Greg from the Wiggles, although that was more of a "he's awesome cause he can sing" type crush. No idea how old I was.

First proper one was Greg Grunberg in Heroes when I was 19 or 20.

Wtf why are they both named Greg?!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

SuperSky said:


> Greg from the Wiggles, although that was more of a "he's awesome cause he can sing" type crush. No idea how old I was.
> 
> First proper one was Greg Grunberg in Heroes when I was 19 or 20.
> 
> Wtf why are they both named Greg?!


Here, have some more hot Gregs.

Greg James










Greg Plitt










Greg Kinnear










Greg Olson


----------



## Greeyygooze (Dec 28, 2013)

Anne kendrick. She's hot and funny.


----------



## CallMeTroy (Nov 15, 2013)

Probably Emma Watson from the third Harry potter movie onwards when I was like 9-10


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Probably Leonardo Dicaprio, cause of Titanic.
I was 6.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

First proper one that was definately a crush was when I was 11 and it was Billy Martin from the band Good Charlotte. Guess he was in his 20's.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh so long ago. I can't remember...though it certainly would be interesting to take that trip down memory lane. I'm sure it was somebody from the 80's who I would look back on now thinking they look ridiculous.


----------



## MRBR (Nov 4, 2013)

Keira Knightley, Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

In the early 2000s, there was a British pop band called Atomic Kitten. I used to have a massive crush on Natasha Hamilton and Jenny Frost, when I was 12/13.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Anna Chlumsky from My Girl.

Still consider it one of the GOAT movies. :yes


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

My first celebrity crush would probably be Pamela Anderson. Don't really remember that far back.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

None.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Wil Wheaton in Stand by me









But my second one was more severe:

Edward Furlong










/swoon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Alyssa Milano & Nicole Eggert


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think my first crush was Frankie Muniz on Malcolm in the Middle and I used to like his other brothers on the show (Dewey and Reese) when I was 10. ;3 lol I had a lot of crushes around that age actually.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I've been having crushes since grade 1, but only on girls I'm around

I think the closest I had to a crush on a far removed celeb was Alicia Silverstone in.........THE CRUSH coincidentistry


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

GoonerN5 said:


> Hilary Duff. Early-mid 00s.


Yeah I payed her special attention, and now I know a beautiful lesbian that looks like her....I only realized that the other day. Can't wait to tell her...I can't chase her away

But I never get a real crush with actual feelings like I don on girls I'm around

I might add Jamie Lynn Spears and Alexa Nikolas. I never liked Lizzy McGuire or Zoey 101 as actual shows, but that was real lonely girl times for me, so I would watch those shows just for the girls

So more TV show girls that filled my empty heart

Sabrina the teenage witch
Seven of Nine
Jadzia Dax
the 90210 girls old and new
The gilmore girls
Jesse and the female terminator on the sarah connor chronicles
Agent Scully
Hillary and Ashley
Blossom
the girl on the wonder years
the three's company girls
the 1st actress that played the reporter on THE A-TEAM

a whole bunch more I can't remember
all beautiful girls on TV and movies and singers and checkout girls

I don't watch TV shows anymore

And now the little FB celeb girl that I see sometimes at the bar......she's a real celeb to me, and same with my last IGF, and my beautiful niegbohr


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Kinda embarrassing, but i think it might have been Wesley Crusher from Star Trek: TNG.
I think i was 6 or something.
I also crushed a little on Data (his personality), but that was some time later.
He's still damn adorable to me.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Brittney Spears. Back in 5th grade.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Bradley from S Club 7.









Also Daniel Bedingfield. Not really sure why. Maybe it was a sign I'd like facial hair in the future?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Hermonie Granger










River Tam










Padme










I say their characters names cause i was 8 and had no idea what their real names were. I'm not even sure if i knew they were actors.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Wil Wheaton in Stand by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now he looks like Norman Reedus on meth.


----------



## binarybigfoot (Aug 18, 2013)

haha

Leonardo DeCaprio when I was 6-8.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Emilio Estevez. I was probably around 8, he was around 30, lol.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

One of my first would be *Michelle Trachtenberg*, in Eurotrip. What a cutie, angel face.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Neve Campbell from the Party of Five and The Craft days.










Also, Nikki Cox from Unhappily Ever After


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Sarah Michelle Gellar when I was 12/13.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss Honey from Matilda lol


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Jennifer Ellison in her Brookside days. :love2

That would have been when I was 12/13. Her accent isn't great, but she was/is gorgeous.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I think it was Balki when I was 2 or 3, lol.

Others:
Dylan and Brandon from 90210 (age 5)
Kurt Cobain (age 7)


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

tea111red said:


> I think it was Balki when I was 2 or 3, lol.
> 
> Others:
> Dylan and Brandon from 90210 (age 5)
> Kurt Cobain (age 7)


Balki

lol

Did any of u actually have the feelings that go with a crush ?

For 2-3 years the main girl I saw was at store, and I foolishly wanted a crush on her, but never because I just wasn't around her long enough, and only towards the end was I trying to talk to her

I thought of her alot, just like my new PCG (potential crushgirl)...but wasn't around her enough to actually get 1

I even keep looking at PCGs FB pics for near 2 months, but no crush


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Micheal J. Fox. I watched Family Ties and the Back to the Future movies non-stop when I was in junior high. I also got obsessed with John Ritter from Three's Company. Thank you Nick at Nite


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> One of my first would be *Michelle Trachtenberg*, in Eurotrip. What a cutie, angel face.


Oh yeah, Bacon. That scene (at the sausage fest) when she shakes her hair out is breath-takingly sexy.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

My first celebrity crush was Jane Fonda as "Cat Ballou". I was gaga for her.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Reese from Malcolm in the middle.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

the 'saved by the bell' girls and years later a sort of similar show on a cruise ship, those girls too

I'm not listing 1st or crushes, just pretty girls on TV that made my life a bit less miserable


Sarah Geller and Jennifer Hewiit in the 1st 'I know what u....' and JH in HeartBreakers


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Miranda Cosgrove

JH and Bacon, those are good looking girls. ♥.♥


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Simba -_-


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

As of today...so far today...

Emma Watson and her friend showing PANTIES when they are in the same bed in the start of the movie Bling Ring(I'm only 10 min into it)

And also a local girl who is a celeb in my eyes...lol...I'm so lonely


----------



## Fatguyinalittlecoat (Jan 21, 2014)

My first crush that I remember, was Tiffany Amber theissan from saved by the bell....age... 5ish


----------



## Fatguyinalittlecoat (Jan 21, 2014)

definition of babe


----------



## kermdafrog (Dec 19, 2013)

Phoebe Cates - fast times at ridgemont high, I was 8 and she was smokin!


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Never had one. Not joking.

But I think Jennifer Lawrence is adorable.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i had the biggest crush on kimberly growing up :love2


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

Thiffany-Amber Thiessen, Saved by the Bell.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Sophie Aldred - Ace from Doctor Who was my first crush...then Dannii Minogue around 1989/90 when she was in Home and Away and then when she started her pop career....how embarrassing!! :b


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

First celeb crush was probably Miss Elizabeth back in the late 80's of the WWF.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm ashamed to admit it, but... Britney Spears. I was 15. But it's not my fault, she was wearing those schoolgirl outfits. My hands were tied.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I had some pretty major crushes. Borederline creepy when I was a preteen.. I think Billie Joe Armstrong was my first ever real crush.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> I had some pretty major crushes. Borederline creepy when I was a preteen.. I think Billie Joe Armstrong was my first ever real crush.


lol we had similar tastes back then, yeah.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol we had similar tastes back then, yeah.


Lol Id say so, yes. Ive seen you post about MSI as well, and I was *obsessed *with them back in the day. Jimmy is not crush worthy though.. but Lyn-z kinda is. :b I thought it was sooooooo weird when her and Gerard got married since I loved both their bands for so long.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Is there a difference between a 'crush' and simply thinking that some celeb was/is good looking?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> Lol Id say so, yes. Ive seen you post about MSI as well, and I was *obsessed *with them back in the day. Jimmy is not crush worthy though.. but Lyn-z kinda is. :b I thought it was sooooooo weird when her and Gerard got married since I loved both their bands for so long.


Hah yeah, Lyn-Z is awesome, well they all are but Lyn-Z. <3 It is kind of weird that they're both married. I don't normally find myself almost equally attracted to two people who are married either lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Aaron Carter back in the day. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Is there a difference between a 'crush' and simply thinking that some celeb was/is good looking?


Yeah there is for me, I don't really get proper crushes like I do in real life on famous people any more. Though I still find many physically attractive.

I think when you have a crush you want to get to know that person as much as possible (well I do) and there's sort of logic where you know that would never happen with someone who is famous so the urge doesn't develop in the first place they're too distanced. That's how I think it is for me now anyway. I can still think people's personalities are awesome though but it's still not the same.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Strangely enough, it had been both Leo DiCaprio and Kate Winslet, after watching them act in Titanic. Before that it had been some news lady from CNN, whose name I can't recall.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Freyja said:


> Thiffany-Amber Thiessen, Saved by the Bell.


I'm noticing she's helped a lot of guys around our age get through puberty! My first celb crush too.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Zooey Deschanel, I was maybe 16.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Reese Witherspoon is the earliest I can recall, after "Man on the Moon" (which was her first movie? in 1991) and "A Far Off Place".

Difference between then and now -


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Selena Gomez when she was in Wizards of Waverly Place. This was before she dated Justin Bieber.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## stewartoo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

that bird from knight rider Patricia McPherson​ i was young then about 10 and more recent was kate from lost


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> I'm ashamed to admit it, but... Britney Spears. I was 15. But it's not my fault, she was wearing those schoolgirl outfits. My hands were tied.


No shame in that. Many boys couldn't handle the schoolgirl outfits in her videos.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Amy Lee when I was 16. But it was more of a personality crush, I guess.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I had no celebrity crush. If I have to give the name of someone, it would be Rachel Bilson, maybe. Still not a crush.:blank


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Ellen Page. When I first saw her on X3: The Last Stand. She's so amazing! <3


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Holly from The Land of The Lost.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I have no idea why but the snooker player Stephen Hendry is the first celebrity crush I remember having. I kept a tiny picture of him that I'd torn out of a magazine hidden in my room and my sister found it, she's tortured me about it ever since, as recently as last week, that's about 20-22 years she's not let me live it down.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Johnny Soko and his flying robot.

yes, both of them.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Elvis Presley's wife when she was young. I literally couldn't take my eyes off of her when I saw their wedding picture.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Can't remember.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

hmmm.. oh god nvm that's embrassing.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Vin Diesel lol


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

First? No clue. Right now it's Jane Seymour.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh Christ, I've had so damn many over the years... the first was almost definitely Sara Gilbert, who played Darlene on Roseanne. I was really damn young, too. I'm a woman, so it was a bit more awkward for me than having a "normal" celebrity crush, but I didn't think much of it. I did find it highly amusing when she ended up being a lesbian IRL, though.


----------



## ihans (Feb 2, 2014)

Geri Halliwell aka Ginger Spice, I was about 8-9 back then. Good old Spice Girls times


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Josh Hartnett. He was staple for the late 90s/early 00s.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Ricky Martin. I recall smooching my lips on the tele everytime he was on *confession bear*


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeannie Barbara Eden


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Agnetha Faltskog


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nick Carter. I was a huge fan of the Backstreet Boys when I was little. I saw recent pictures of him somewhere, and he's still hot


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Devon Sawa. Oh my god I was wild for him. He didn't grow up too bad, either.


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

My first celeb crush was Ashton Kutcher. I was 11 and obsessed with That 70's Show at the time. I watched it probably every day. I was MADLY in love with him lol. Nowadays I can't really stand him, he seems like a douchebag.



> But my second one was more severe:
> 
> Edward Furlong
> 
> ...


Eddie Furlong. :heart Damn was he a beautiful boy!! Too bad he's become such an unattractive mess now.


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

That would be Mel C from the Space Girls, around the time she did that "I turn to you" song, lol... One of the few celebrities I ever crushed on.


----------

